# Latest flea market bits



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Went to my local giant flea market again this sunday and picked up 2 bits. There were a lot more but these were the only 2 that interested me at the time.
Got 2 for 40 kuna which is about $7.50. The bosch profile was still packaged and the spiral 3 blad endmill was not but looks unused.
The bosch one looks like a good substitute for a t-slot cutter(anyone got one like that?), and I'm hoping the endmill works well for mortises.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gav

Yes, I do have some like them , the 1st.picture is a drawer finger puller bit, the mill ends will work as long as they don't get to hot..

Finger Pull Router Bits
MLCS_finger_pull_router_bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html

=======



gav said:


> Went to my local giant flea market again this sunday and picked up 2 bits. There were a lot more but these were the only 2 that interested me at the time.
> Got 2 for 40 kuna which is about $7.50. The bosch profile was still packaged and the spiral 3 blad endmill was not but looks unused.
> The bosch one looks like a good substitute for a t-slot cutter(anyone got one like that?), and I'm hoping the endmill works well for mortises.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Just went down stairs quickly to try the bits. The endmill certainly did get hot quick ! The only way to stop it from smoking was to make quick shallow passes. 
Might be of no use to me but it was worth a try. 

Draw pull bit you say, that could be of use. It was rather hard to control with the router hand held with edge guide so I presume it's more for the table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gav

" Draw pull " Almost a must without a bearing on it 
" did get hot quick " turn the speed way down and make very little cuts but not to deep..in total.
Great for rabbit cuts..or inlay work...because of the flat cut..

=======



gav said:


> Just went down stairs quickly to try the bits. The endmill certainly did get hot quick ! The only way to stop it from smoking was to make quick shallow passes.
> Might be of no use to me but it was worth a try.
> 
> Draw pull bit you say, that could be of use. It was rather hard to control with the router hand held with edge guide so I presume it's more for the table.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gav said:


> Just went down stairs quickly to try the bits. The endmill certainly did get hot quick ! The only way to stop it from smoking was to make quick shallow passes.
> Might be of no use to me but it was worth a try.
> 
> Draw pull bit you say, that could be of use. It was rather hard to control with the router hand held with edge guide so I presume it's more for the table.


Hi gav - I've got a couple of those drawer pulls and the table is the best way. I have used it hand held using a straight edge as a guide for the base.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

Those are HSS (High Speed Steel) not carbide. Do not let them run hot. You'll lose the temper in them and they will get blunt very quickly.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Bought one of these at HF the other day. It was $5. Looks as good as any other bit I've bought from the big box stores. Seems to work fine to.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Peter, I know they are hss, but still useful and a lot cheaper than anything I can get in a store. I paid 300 kuna for a hss festool spiral bit !!!!(i had no choice)
I discovered today that the endmill works great on polypropylene. No melting or burning, so I'll use it only on that and other similar materials.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Bought 1/2 and 1/4" shank round over and cove carbide bits yesterday at the flea market. No name, red. safety type, packaged in a plastice bag, inside a hard plastic square tube, with numbers, description and bar code, clear coating. One example: "11745466307 051, SP 220, 1-3/8" cut dia cove bits, 1/2" shank dia". Do anyone recognize the manufacturer?


----------

